

The Social Network screenwriter Aaron Sorkin interviewed on CNN - Imagenuity
http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2010/10/aaron-sorkin-on-cnn.html
Aaron Sorkin discusses his sources for information when writing The Social Network.
======
Imagenuity
Aaron Sorkin was interviewed on CNN because he replied to a blog post on the
site this links to.

Here's the direct link to CNN:
[http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/celebrity.news.gossip/10/17/...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/celebrity.news.gossip/10/17/aaron.sorkin.facebook/)

------
meatsock
shouldnt this link to cnn?

